# Wanted: Portrait Photographer Eastern CT



## d1a1s1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not sure if Im posting in the right section (feel free to move Mods...like you need my permission anyway  ). Im looking for a good portrait photographer in the south eastern CT area. Doesn't have to be a professional, just someone with talent. Please have some sample photos. 
Thanks again TPF.
-Daniel


----------

